# Introducing THUMBELINA



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 9, 2010)

*Okay - so you see now that we have a break in foaling - we're gonna bombard you with photos??!! LOL*

This is a tiny petite filly .......... who I think has the most amazing head ever! *A BONUS foal* - I posted earlier he stamps his babies the same no matter the mare.

Her dam "Vegas" is a black and white pinto sired by Hunt House Farms Rogues Native. Rogues Native is a smokey black champion stallion by Glenns Southern Rogue, a Golden Palomino.

Glenns Southern Rogue and Glenns General Patton are 1/2 brothers, both sharing NFCs Husslers Star as their sire (who's bred from Komokos Little Hussler).

This is THUMBELINA most appropriately named for her itty bitty dainty tiny little package and she is definitely a KEEPER!!!!!



























thanks for looking at our babies


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay, again I had more photos than allowed but I just have to share this fabulous head with couple more pics LOL


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 9, 2010)

She's fabulous! Just how small is she?


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats on your nice filly!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 9, 2010)

RockRiverTiff said:


> She's fabulous! Just how small is she?


Her canon measurement was just under 6 3/4"

we should measure her again now and see what we have LOL


----------



## little lady (Jun 9, 2010)

She is toooo precious for words!!!



Please, please bombard us with pics!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 9, 2010)

As with all your babies, they are beautiful. You may not get the "excitement and turmoil topic" award, but you do get the cuteness one, LOL.


----------



## Tab (Jun 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 9, 2010)

Carolyn R said:


> As with all your babies, they are beautiful. You may not get the "excitement and turmoil topic" award, but you do get the cuteness one, LOL.



LMAO - - right Carolyn! Those topics you describe always get locked just when I'm enjoying them so much! ha

Thanks everyone - appreciate the nice comments as always. We think we have a pretty nice foal crop this year and two stallions firsts so we're tickled to see what they presented. I guess we'll keep them huh? LOL

Nice to get others opinions too so we're not just biased because they are ours. LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous, I love her big Doe eyes!!!! She looks like she has plenty of attitude as well!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh my! Oh my! She is just Cute with a capital C!!





Anna


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 9, 2010)

_She's a PRETTY filly.... and I love her name_


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 9, 2010)

Allure Ranch said:


> _She's a PRETTY filly.... and I love her name_



LOL thanks - that's our barn name of course - first thing that came to mind when she first entered this big old world in her little package. Not sure that would be too fitting as an adult LOL So we're working on the official name ....


----------



## wrs (Jun 9, 2010)

Another very nice foal.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my heart..... I so want to snuggle her.


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2010)

She really is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh what a precious baby, I love her head to Marlene.



Did I see her when I was there Saturday? There were so many beautiful babies I didn't know which way to look, lol.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my...gorgeous head and I LOVE her eyes... VERY VERY nice filly!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 15, 2010)

What a pretty pretty baby. She really has the prettiest little face


----------

